# [SOLVED] Problem running old game on Windows 7



## TheKirk (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there..

On my old computer I purchased Risk II from Trymedia Games.. Back then I was running Windows XP, and I used an old laptop (It was already outdated when I bought it back in 2006), and the game was running fine back then...
Now I've bought a new computer with an awesome graphics card and lots of RAM ect. You can see the stats in my public profile..
So my problem is, that I can't run the game now.. :/ It starts up with it's startup screen (showing the makers of the game), and when that screen fades out and tries to go to the main menu, it freezes. The music in the main menu starts though, but the screen is just almost black.. Then I hit ctrl+alt+del, and the game goes into the main menu just before the ctrl+alt+del-screen appears.. So I close that screen and goes back to the game (Where the music is still running), but when I press a button, and the press-button-sound comes, nothing happens.. So the game freezes all the time, before I can even play it.. 
I have tried to run the game in both Windows XP SP2 and 3 compability and even Windows 2000, but with the same result every time.. I have also tried to update my graphics card driver...

What should I do?

Thank you,
Regards Kirk


----------



## TheKirk (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

By the way..

I've discovered, that I can get to the next screen in the game by minimizing it and open it again.. So if I fx. press "Single Player", then Alt+Tab, wait for the desktop, then Alt+Tab again, I'm at the next screen, and I can do that all the time.. So this means that the game loads, which, I assume, means we can eliminate the game itself as the problem?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

When was the last time you dusted your computer?


----------



## CYBER-hELPER (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

try running yea windows in windows xp mode and see if that makes a difference


----------



## TheKirk (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*



elvenleader3 said:


> When was the last time you dusted your computer?


If by dusted you mean cleaned up, then never.. Cause it's not more than a couple of months old..



CYBER-hELPER said:


> try running yea windows in windows xp mode and see if that makes a difference


As I wrote in my post, I've already tried that in several different ways...


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

Well following up on Redeye's post, please try dusting out your computer (open it up using a screw driver or other means such as electric drill). I suggest using a can of air, usually found at your local hardware or computer store for around 7-10$
Can of air looks something like this and is usually labeled as 'Computer Duster'...self explanatory: http://media.photobucket.com/image/Computer duster/hipsterrunoff/photographs/hro/eb896d80.jpg


----------



## TheKirk (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*



TyranTheTerror said:


> Well following up on Redeye's post, please try dusting out your computer (open it up using a screw driver or other means such as electric drill). I suggest using a can of air, usually found at your local hardware or computer store for around 7-10$
> Can of air looks something like this and is usually labeled as 'Computer Duster'...self explanatory: http://media.photobucket.com/image/Computer duster/hipsterrunoff/photographs/hro/eb896d80.jpg


Oh so actually physically clean the inside of my computer.. Well no, I've never done that on this one... But as I said before, it's quite new, so I really really don't think it will solve anything.. Besides, it's a laptop, and because of the guarantee and my lack of laptop assembling knowhow, I really think this is a bad idea.. AND since the computer is running fine in every other aspect, I don't think I have a problem with my hardware...


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*



TyranTheTerror said:


> Well following up on Redeye's post


Well its elvenleader3 but I'll be Redeye if you want. 

Dusting should be done every 1-2 months so you don't have a huge clog of dust in your fans and hardware.


----------



## TheKirk (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

Sorry if I'm coming on to be a bit rude, but NO! My computer is clean enough to run this game, and I'm not looking for any laptop maintainance tips - I am looking for a solution to my problem.. My computer can run games that demand WAY more power than this one (i.e. the new Monkey Island series, Prototype and others) and also 1080p BluRay movies.. And I don't have to dust my computer to do this... I *KNOW* that dusting my computer isn't the solution to this problem.. So if you could please give me a solution that does not involve cleaning my PC from dust, I'd be really glad 

Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

Have you updated your drivers?


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

Jeez sorry -.- im so tired lately. @Elvenleader3 i think he already updated his drivers.
If your only having problems with one game, then it could be the game. This happens to me with 'Mabinogi' and i have not been able to play it because of this problem. Sure i can also play more demanding games but i think it is just the game having a problem with your computer. If you are determined to play the game, just re-install your OS (operating system) or use an older one.


----------



## TheKirk (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*



TyranTheTerror said:


> Jeez sorry -.- im so tired lately. @Elvenleader3 i think he already updated his drivers.
> If your only having problems with one game, then it could be the game. This happens to me with 'Mabinogi' and i have not been able to play it because of this problem. Sure i can also play more demanding games but i think it is just the game having a problem with your computer. If you are determined to play the game, just re-install your OS (operating system) or use an older one.


I'm sorry for the rude post before, but answering the same questions all the time seems to make me a little tense.. :4-dontkno
But - Yes, my drivers are updated.. 
I've also been wondering if the game itself might be the problem.. But a friend of mine has downloaded this game from the same source on two different laptops (one of them running XP and the other one running Vista) and the game works fine.. :/
I really do not want to reinstall Windows since I don't have any external drive to store all my stuff on..  And besides that, I'm quite fond of Windows 7, though XP probably runs more smoothly in most situations..


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

Hey thekirk,

Have you tried running the game in compatibility mode?

Find the game's folder (..../riskII/...)
find the game's exe (risk2.exe)
right click 
properties
compatibility (tab)
run as XP SP3 or SP2 and run as administrator.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

Use Revo Uninstaller and reinstall the game. It can be found in my sig.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

I didn't look at the first post I'm sorry about that when you said to deal with compatibility.
I think I have this game still let me see if I can get it running.

Can you try setting the security settings to full control.

right click on .exe
properties
security
edit (button)
allow full control for all the users (should be 4)


----------



## TheKirk (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

Wow, that RevoUninstaller really worked! So the problem was that there had been an error the first time I installed it.. RevoUninstaller found 11 Risk II related files on the computer after I'd uninstalled it.. 
McNinja, full control is set to be allowed by default on all (3) users on my computer..
Thanks to all of you for your help!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

So is the problem solved?


----------



## TheKirk (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

Yes. 

Thank you!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Problem running old game on Windows 7*

No problem. Can you mark this thread as solved by going to Thread Tools up top and marking it as solved?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You're welcome.

I have a quick question that intrigues me. How do you set the security to full control for a user?


----------

